# Spring goose hunting



## fowlplay (Feb 8, 2003)

I am currently living in Minot, and would love to get into some spring goose hunting. Until now I have lived in Montana and the goose hunting was awesome along the Missouri. This is my first try at hunting in North Dakota for geese, does anybody have any info for me about where to start, from regs to where to go.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Most of the snows will go north,east of Minot on a NW angle.I would suggest you look east of town around Surrey and Granville when the migration is on. The best time is about the first 2 weeks of April.Just follow the location of the birds here and at other sites like waterfowler and refuge forums


----------



## fowlplay (Feb 8, 2003)

Thanks alot for the info, this will give me a place to start. Is permission hard to get and is there alot of public land available to hunt?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Hey fowlplay, welcome to the site and North Dakota.

You probably will do almost all of your hunting on private land. The best advice I can give is to be very careful of the roads you choose. A lot of them are very muddy and landowners don't like people tearing them up. Most landowners will let you on in the spring, I don't have any bad experiences in the last 5 years.

At this moment in time, I'd say Northern North Dakota has the best snowline in the whole flyway (with a month to go of course), so you might be in snow goose paradise for up to 3-4 weeks if the weather plays out right. The amount of waterfowl on the snowline can be mind boggling...so I recommend bringing a camera as well.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

There is quite a bit of snow north of Minot.Which will slow the birds down once they get this far.Like Chris said it can be very muddy.Last year we had no trouble getting around up here as there was little snow.I would expect we will have to walk into the fields because of all the snow.


----------



## fowlplay (Feb 8, 2003)

Thanks alot for the info guys, just one more qick question. I have never hunted for snows before, so I am now looking for some deks. I know they get hunted hard with rags, would I be alright with a few hundred rags or should I stick with the shells, and full bodies. Thanks alot guys.


----------

